# The Bunhalla Buns 2009



## Dragonrain (May 22, 2009)

It's been awhile since I've kept a blog on here. I usually just lurk, but seeing the adorable pictures of everyone's bunnies made me want to show mine off too! 

I started out the year with just Barnaby - he's a 2 year old 2.5lb neutered tort lionhead. 






He wasn't a single bun for long though, because on Jan. 18th I took in two adoorable holland lops that I saw posted on the rescue section here. 
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=41054&forum_id=67

I couldn't take them in right away because my boyfriend and I where in the middle of finding a new apartment and I had to finish up my college degree. But their owner and I stayed in touch for awhile and she brought them over for me on Jan. 18th. They are adoooorable little bunnies! They came with the names Toki and Amelie, but we now call them Ziggy (broken blue neutered male) and BerryMelon (broken black spayed female). I always feel kind of bad about renaming pets that come with names already but my boyfriend couldn't pronounce Amelie right and we decide to give them new names to go with their new home.

Here's Ziggy playing with a willow ball - he loooves his toys!





And here's the beautiful Berry - she's the only girl bunny I've ever had.





After about 3 months of working with them, I finally got them to all bond! So I'm the very proud owner of my first bunny trio. At first, the two boys didn't get along so well, but you would never know that now. At this very moment they are both laying down snuggled up against each other. 

The three bunners live in their own room in our apartment. The room is a work in progress, as I'm always trying to think of ways to make it nicer for them, but they all seem to enjoy it. They show me that every morning by running their bunny 500's and binkying around the room. I could never get tired of watching them play, even if their favorite time to go binky crazy is at 6 am!

Hmm I do have other pets as well, although I think bunnies will always be my favorite. I'm a biologist (wildlife/environmental management major) so I come across my share of animals in need, and I usually have a pretty hard time resisting taking them in. Other than the three rabbits my boyfriend and I also have two african clawed frogs, two fish, and a leopard gecko, all of which where rescues of sorts. Theen my boyfriend decided to suprise me with a puppy on my birthday this year - so now we also have a 5 month old papillon puppy. 

Oh if you're wondering about the name of my blog - My boyfriend and I both really like mythology (can you tell, our first rabbit was named Zeus). We jokingly started calling the bunny room Bunhalla (ya know, like Valhalla from Norse mythology, only for bunnies) and it stuck.

So that's enough to make you all read for now! I'm sure I'll have plenty of pictures to update with when I can


----------



## Dragonrain (May 22, 2009)

Oh, I just found this picture and haad to share!

Ziggy is the king of dead bunny flops! I swear he nearly gives me heart attacks when he does it too, it's so convincing. I know his tricks now, but still I go into the room and poke him or check to make sure he's breathing. He'll just wake up and look at me disapprovingly for waking him up lol.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 22, 2009)

Oh my gosh all of your Babies are so cute. Is Ziggy a French Lop?

i'm looking forward to lots more pictures of all of them.

Susan


----------



## SweetSassy (May 22, 2009)

They are adorable!!



:biggrin2: April


----------



## Dragonrain (May 22, 2009)

Thanks!

Ziggy and Berry are both holland lops as far as I know 

I need to get more pictures of the three of them together. Not an easy task - since it always seems like somebunny runs off right as I take the picture. h34r2


----------



## Numbat (May 23, 2009)

Aww very beautiful bunnies!


----------



## crystal (May 24, 2009)

barnaby is gorgeous, I swear he looks like a toy! and ziggy and berry are very cute too. it's awesome that the 3 of them all get along now. especially with two males, I imagine that is fairly rare. do the 3 of them sleep in the same cage at night?

I would love to see more pics of the bunnies and of your puppy too


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 24, 2009)

Thats great you got all three buns to bond together. They are all so cute.


----------



## Dragonrain (May 25, 2009)

Thanks!

Yeah I think it's strange, but I've had really good luck bonding males. Before I got the lops, I had a male netherland dwarf named Zeus (he was my first bunny and unfortuantly passed away last Aug :cry2). Zeus and Barnaby were bonded and Barnaby got really depressed when Zeus passed. Theen I got Ziggy and Berry as a bonded pair and wanted to try to attempt to bond them with Barnaby. At first the two boys had some issues but now they get along really well. 

They don't sleep in a cage - they have their own bunny proofed room that they have free range of. They do all sleep next to each other though. I have a cage for them, but it's too small for 3 rabbits so I never close them in it. I'm planning on getting them the 48in. 3 story leith petwerks condo probably next week. I'm still going to leave the door to the cage open though, so they'll still have their room to run around.

I'm soooooooooo happy they all bonded. I like the idea of having 3 of them, so if something ever happens to one (god forbid!) I won't be left with 1 lonely depressed bunny like I was when Zeus died. It's so fun watching them all binky and play together 

I'll definatly post more pics of the bunnies and my other pets! Maybe later tonight...my boyfriend has the day off today so we're getting ready to have our memorial day cook out.


----------



## Dragonrain (May 25, 2009)

Ahh so I know this is usually just rabbits? But I thought I'd introduce my other pets too 

Pez and Starburst are 2 year old african clawed frog sisters. I use to work as a lab assistant for my college and took care of all the animals. They had a pair of really old african clawed frogs there and when they laid eggs I was told to throw them out. Intead I put them in a water bottle and took them home with me. The only survivors 2 years later are these too. They lived with my brother for awhile but he didn't want them anymore so I took them back - I couldn't see them go to a pet store after I had raised them from eggs.
This is them hanging out in our measureing cup when my brother first brought them over and I had to go out and buy a new tank for them. 





This is a bad picture of Ike, a 2 year old comet goldfish that my brother also didn't want and brought over with the frogs.





This is Haku, a 10 month old snow blizzard leopard gecko that I got from someone I went to college with...sort of. When he didn't want his geckos anymore he 'set them free' in the college dorms. The cleaning ladys caught them and gave them to the bio department, then they gave him to me.





This is Courage, a 8 month old betta fish. I had another betta named Keit that my dad was watching for me when I went away to visit my bf last summer. Well Keit died like a month after Zeus died, and my dad didn't want to tell me about it. So instead, he went out and got me another betta fish. The funny thing is that Courage looks nothing like Keit did. 





And lastly, our newest addition is Kitsune, a 5 month old papillon puppy. I have wanted a papillon since I was like 8, so when we moved Chris found a breeder and got Kit for me for my birthday (not spur of the moment - I don't think its good to give animals as gifts but we had already planned to get a pup). Kit is mismarked (the white on his ear), is already big for a papillon at 5 months, and one of his ears hasen't gone up yet, so the breeder sold him as a pet since he wouldn't qualify to be shown. He's a lot of fun and luckily so far is great with the bunnies (although they don't have to deal with him much since they have their own room!)









So those, plus the 3 bunnies, are all my babies  I hope no one minds that I posted about my other pets here - I just love showing them all off.


----------



## Dragonrain (May 26, 2009)

Going back to bunnies...

Berry has ear control! 

I think it's the cutest thing. When she's sleeping or just lazing around they are usually both flopped, but when she's out and about she'll stick them out to the side of her head, or hold one up. 










I really need to get some better pictures of her though, those ones really don't do her much justice.


----------



## kirbyultra (May 26, 2009)

LOL Wow! Your house is filled with such lovely animals! I love the look on your puupy's face. Such a sweet face. The bun pics are adorable. That's so amazing that you got 3 buns to bond together. 
I just started trying to bond my two boys, Kirby and Toby. Not having much progress so far but we're just starting off. I'm glad to see that you've had luck with boy bonding, it gives me some hope!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 26, 2009)

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Berry has ear control!


Maybe he's trying tofly!


----------



## Dragonrain (May 29, 2009)

Haha yeah...Berry is a "she"! :biggrin2: In my like 18 years of owning rabbits Berry is my first girl bunny!

We do have a house full here - but I love it. 

Bonding 3 bunnies wasn't as easy as bonding 2 - actually I was pretty spoiled when I bonded Zeus and Barnaby because for those two it was pretty much love at first sight. With the trio I think it took me like 3 months before I felt really comfortable letting them be together all the time. There was some fur pulling for awhile at first, but I just kept at it with the bonding sessions and now the three of them are very happy together


----------



## Dragonrain (May 29, 2009)

Q: How many bunnies can fit in a litter box??

A: Well...how many bunnies do you have??

Haha...I was cleaning the bunny room a little while ago. I bribed the three of them to hang out in the cage for a few mintues while I vaccummed, since Ziggy and Barnaby have developed a habit of attacking the vaccuum (How dare that big red machine come into their territory and suck up their poops that they spent all night placing all over the floor!?!?!?).

So I was in the middle of cleaning, and I look over at them and this is what I see... 


















I just had to drop what I was doing and go get my camra. Luckily they were still all in there when I got back so I was able to get some pictures! 

Later tonight I'm going to have to take some before pictures of the bunny room, because next week sometime their new leith petwerks cage will be here!


----------



## Dragonrain (May 29, 2009)

I thought these pictures were cute too but I wish they had came out better, aka clearer and not with red eye. Ooh well.

Here's the bunners lounging in a bunny pile in their room.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 1, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you! 

I did not have happy bunnies last night. I couldn't sleep so instead I decided it was about time for them to get their nails cut as well as a general health check up. I like to look them over at least once a month really closly to make sure they don't have anything going on that I missed. Ya know, cut their nails, check teeth, weight, check for any lumps or bumps and whatnot.

They're all doing great. Barnaby is the easiest to handle so he wasn't tourtured for long. Berry is pretty good too. Ziggy, on the other hand, haates being held. I feel so bad doing it but it really is for his own good.

And hopefully the will forgive me when they see the new cage I JUST ordered for them! I'm really excited - I finally ordered them the leith petwerks condo that I've been planning on getting them for months now. I wanted to wait untill I found out if they where going to bond before I ordered it. 

Later on, after I clean again, I'm going to take before pictures of their set up. Then I can do a before after type thing when their new awesome cage gets here!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 3, 2009)

New cage is schduled to get here on Monday. It's too bad that the darn thing weighs over 100lbs, because I don't think I'm going to be able to carry it up the stairs to our apartment by myself. I tried to get Chris (My boyfriend) to take the day off just to carry it up for me right when it gets here, but he just took time off last week so he said no. I guess the bunnies can wait till Monday night, since they've waiting this long already.

So last night after cleaning the bunny room I got some pictures. Really not much will change other than the small cage will be replaced with the new one, and I'm not sure where in the room I'll put the new cage yet. So yeah, no huge changes, but I'm excited to get the new cage after wanting it for all this time.

Here's looking into the bunny room from the living room. 





This is a close up of the painting on the wall. Chris got it for me last Christmas.





Here's the window with a bunch of cute window clings. You can't usually see them though since I've been keeping the window open. The bunnies are getting their own AC in a week or two. Don't mind the gross looking shade, that's the one that was there when we moved in and I still never replaced it.





These two boxes are full of hay, with some of my junk on top. Then you can see Ziggy in the corner, in front of their makeshift box fort.





The main area of the room - the rug is sessel and you can see Ziggy and Berry hanging out near their stuff.





This is the cage I have now. I know it's way to small for 3 bunnies - they are never closed in it except for the 10ish mins a day it takes me to vaccuum the room. The bunnies where trying to chew on the closet doors so I had to block them off.





The other end of the closet that is full of bunny supplies. Luckily so far they bunnies have left this end of the closet alone so I haven't needed to block it off.





Another container of hay. I fill this with hay from the boxes then put it near the cage so I don't get hay all over the floor carrying it to their litter boxes.





In case you where wondering why Barnaby wasn't in any of the pictures - he was hiding behind the cage the whole time. I don't think he forgives me for cutting his nails yet. But there's one sure way to get a glimps of him...put out food!





And lastely here is the view looking out from inside the bunny room. Kit likes to stand at the gate and supervise everyone.





That's it for now. I'll definatly take pictures of the new cage when we get it! :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 3, 2009)

Gosh your Bunnies are so cute. You are so lucky to have the 3 bonded.

I could only wish for that myself. I'm to chicken to try to bond Daisy Mae with one of my 2 pairs. 

I look forward to seeing more pictures of your beauties.

Susan


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, I'm insanly happy that things worked out so well and they all bonded. I wouldn't have minded so much if they didn't, except for then that would mean two cages and the pen splitting the room in half. Wouldn't have been a huge deal, but they all have more space this way and if they didn't end up bonding I think I would have taken Barnaby on some bunny dates. He just seems sooo much happier with other bunnies than he did alone. 

Works out well for me, I think I'm happier with more bunnies too. :biggrin2: I love watching them play and snuggle together.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thats a real cute supervisor you have there!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 7, 2009)

Isn't it though? The cutest supervisor I've ever met!

Spent most of the weekend cleaning, bleh. I completly took everything out of the bunny room, washed the rugs, the whole 9 yards. The bunnies are staying in the Xpen in the bedroom untill I get the new cage set up probably tomorrow afternoon sometime.

Lots of pictures and maybe a video tomorrow of the bunners in their new digs!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 8, 2009)

Whew what a day!

I didn't expect the new cage to come untill around 2ish, when UPS usually comes. On his way to work in the morning, my boyfriend called and said that he saw a UPS truck and that I should get dressed in case they came early. So I got ready to get the door just in case and messed around on the computer for awhile. At around 9am I decided to check the tracking number again and it said delivered!! I went downstairs and the boxes where at the door...I guess the UPS man didn't ring the bell since it was so early?

Chris told me to wait untill he got home to carry the boxes up the stairs, but I just couldn't wait around all day when I could be getting the cage set up! I somehow managed to carry the huge 50lb boxes up our horrable stairs by myself! 

See... horrable stairs! We're on the third floor so it's 3 flights of these crappy winding stairs.






And here are the boxes sitting in the bunny room.





Well of course I got to building it right away! It took me a lot longer than I was expecting but I think that it would have gone a looot faster if I wasn't doing it all myself.

First I unpacked it all...





Then got to building! Here's the first level...





The second...





Ahhhh and then my camra died! So much for my photo documentation of the process, lol. I had to charge my camra battery so the next set of pictures arn't untill after I was finished building it and setting it up (A whopping 6 hours later!)...


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks like a palace of a cage!  I would've probably done the same thing. How exciting! Can't wait to see the photos of it all finished with buns enjoying it!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 8, 2009)

It took me foorever to set it up. Mostly because, after spending nearly $700 on the bunnies in the past week, we opted not to buy the cage guards for the side of the cage (ya know, to keep them from kicking poo out all over the floor). Instead, I made my own cage guards using green fleece. I just cut little ties out of the side of the fleece and used them to tie it on to the sides and backs of the cage.

Here's the whole cage. Sorry the quality of the pictures isn't that good!





The first floor. This floor has their litter box, hay rack, a box full of stuff to shred, random stuff to chew on, and their gaint water bottle.





Here's the second floor. So far all it has is their hay placemat and water bowl (this is where I will feed them dinner) and a bunch of toys.





The third floor. This is where I put a couple of their beds and a hammock - so their lounging/sleeping area. And yet another water bottle, these bunnies will never go thursty! There is also a tiny cage fan on the side in case the AC blows out again, but the fan won't be turned on normally.





A close up of the picture behind the cage on the third floor. It's a picture of Zeus, my <3 bunny who passed away last aug.





And the top of the cage. The hay storage bin up niice and high out of bunnies reach, Bunny Xing sign, a cute little statue of two white rabbits snuggling, and my memorial picture of Zeus next to a stuffed blue peep. Zeus was my blue bunny, and when he sat a certain way I use to say he looked like a blue peep.





I like having the picture of Zeus so close to the cage. I feel like maybe he can be a part of things even though he is no longer with us. I know he would have had so much fun playing in the new bunny room with the others. I really miss him tons still.

Ah well, on a happier note...the only thing to do with the cage now is to...

ADD BUNNIES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 8, 2009)

Ah wait...before we add bunnies.

I forgot I took these pics too - I moved the rugs around in the bunny room and bunny proofed things a little better. No toys or anything fun on the floor yet though since I didn't get to that yet!

Looking into the room. I moved the sessel rug so it doesn't get in the way of the door anymore and used an Xpen to block off the closet doors, most of the heater, and the exposed baseboards...





You can see the new rug position better here but the Xpen isn't up...





Where I sit to watch the bunnies, lol. I'll try to get something better eventually (Sessel is really uncomfortable to sit on!)





Showing how I blocked stuff off with the Xpen...









And here's the cage...It's against the wall that has the door.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 8, 2009)

Too awesome! The green looks like grass.  I think you need to paint your walls sky blue and use some cotton balls to dab some clouds on there.  hehe


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 8, 2009)

Anyone getting sick of this yet? Ha I'm trying to break it up so I don't have one huge post.

At this point the cage was done and the room was all bunny proofed, so I brought the bunnies into the room. I wanted them to go into the cage on their own so I just put them in the room instead of right into the cage.

Here's Barnaby Bean looking at the cage. He's like "what the heck is that thing!?" Ziggy is in the corner.





Here's the loppies.





It took them no time at all to start exploring the cage!
Berry was the first to investigate.





But Barnaby wasn't far behind her...





Their cute little bunny butts sticking out of the cage door, and Ziggy starts to show interest...





Berry and Barns came back out and Ziggy went in!





Yet more coming ...


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 8, 2009)

I closed them in the cage for awhile. I do not usually keep the cage door closed, ever. They have free range of the whole room. However, I wanted them to get use to where litter box is now and learn how to use the ramps and such. 

Here are just some pictures of them exploring the cage...

















I had a cute video too but photobucket says it's too large to upload...oh well!

Since I stopped taking pictures all the bunnies have discovered how to use the ramps and were all exploring the diffrent levels. Dinner time for them is at 6 so I better go get that ready!

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh! I didn't get to see these posts til now! The cage is looking great! I didn't even know there were poo guards - I woulda bought them. I could totally use them. Kirby's kicked god knows how many poops out and now that the condo is in, I can't get it out anymore (built a huge closet beside it, wall to wall)... man when I move out one day, it's going to be pretty interesting!

Your bunny room looks awesome. I really love the little bunny trinkets. Where did you get the Bunny Xing sign? Hilarious. I want one!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah, here they are...

http://www.leithpetwerks.com/prodpage.cfm?prod_code=CG100

I wanted to get them, but they are $36 a set and I'd have to get 3 sets to have them on every level. The cage, chew guards, and shipping where already expensive enough for me! I might get them another time, I'm not sure yet.

The bunny xing sign I got online somewhere, but I can't remember where right now :rollseyes If I come across it again I'll post a link.

I have more cute little bunny trinkets I want to put in the room but I didn't want to overdo it and put too much stuff on top of the cage. My boyfriend said he'll put shelves up for me sometime soon


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow! That wasn't a long post, that was a great post! You did an awesome job and I agree that looks like a bunny palace. Those are some lucky bunny's, must be all those rabbit feet.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks! 

With 12 lucky rabbit feet they where bound to get lucky eventually 

Not much going on today. My arms are killling me from lifting so much yesterday and I have blisters on my hands from building the cage with a crappy screw driver. The bunnies seem to feel at home in the new cage already. I left the cage door open all day but they stayed in the cage most of the day.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 13, 2009)

Today is a sad day for me :cry1:

Today would have been my rabbit Zeus' 3rd birthday if he haden't passed away last aug. Because probably no one here remembers him - He was my blue nethie that passed away durning a surgery to attempt to remove a growth from the inside of his throat. He was only a little over 2 years old when he left us. He was such an amazing little guy - had the best personality and we'll never forget him. Even though he's almost been gone a year now, I still think about him every day and still miss him like crazy. 

If it wasn't for Zeus, I wouldn't have any bunnies right now. I'm glad that I'm able to honor his memmory by giving other bunnies great lives. 

So Happy birthday at the bridge to Zeus!

[align=center]











[/align]


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 14, 2009)

Spent a lot of time this morning in the bunny room just sitting on the floor with the bunnies. It's funny that they have a whole room to play in, but with the new cage up they are spending most of their time inside the cage.

I got a couple of cute pictures...

"Oh it's the treat lady!"





"What!? What do you mean no treats? I disapproave!"





A meeting of minds...Probably plotting my demise after I dared to set foot in their room without an offering.





Lol look at Barnaby's hair...





"I'm taller...No I am!" And Barnaby in the background "But are you sure you didn't bring any snacks???"





And the lovely Berry...
"All those boys ever think about is food"




She's so pretty 





Not to many pictures of Ziggy. He spent a lot of the time running around and a lot of the pictures of him came out blurry.

I'm really growing veery fond of Berry. She's such a sweetheart. She was shy for awhile but now when I sit on the floor she's always the one to run up and jump on my lap. Oh course I looove watching the boys run around and play, but Berry seems to be the one who likes me the best.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 14, 2009)

Berry is definitely adorable! Those eyes could melt your heart!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 17, 2009)

No offence to Farmer Dave, but my rabbits do not like his hay!

I've been doing a little bit of an experiment trying to find what types of hay they like best. So ordered a ton from Farmer Dave online, only to find out that most of the pieces are dry and brown and the bunnies won't eat it. So now there is way more waste hay for me to clean up than I'm use too. The bunnies pile the hay they don't want to eat on top of the litter in their litter box and just pee and poo all over it - Okay guys, I get the message! That means way more cleaning for me, and I have to give them fresh hay way more often so they can pick through and find the good pieces.

I tried to give the puppy a hair cut, on my boyfriends advice because he doesn't want a "floffy girlie looking dog" haha. Poor Kit looks horrable and half way through the hair clippers died out on me so he only ended up with half a hair cut. Aw well, it's only hair. He's still adorable too - I don't think even the worst hair cut in the world could make him look ugly.

Applied to another job today. I hope I get it, I really need a new job. The last place never called back and I was pretty disappointed, but I assume it's because I asked for too much money. I just can't afford to take three trains to NYC and then three back again everyday if I'm barely getting paid enough to cover transportation. Ah well, hopefully I can find something more in my area soon.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 17, 2009)

I've had good luck with Sweet Meadow Farm's hay. Buns enjoy it and I have found it nice and fresh.

Good luck with the job search!


----------



## Jess_sully (Jun 17, 2009)

Your bunnies are gorgeous  And I love their cage- I've always wanted one from Leith Petwerks.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks! I've been waiting so long to get them this cage. I was going to get it for Zeus and Barnaby, then Zeus passed away. Then I wanted to get it for Barnaby, Ziggy, and Berry, but I wanted to wait to make sure they would bond first. The wait was worth it though, the bunnies love it and I love that they're happy. 

Don't remember if I've tried Sweet Meadow's before. I've tried a bunch of diffrent kinds trying to find the ones they like the best. I'll have to get some next time I need hay again and see if they like it.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 24, 2009)

It's been pretty laid back around here lately. We got the bunnies an AC for their room and got it installed last weekend - great timing since it's suppose to start getting hotter here around the end of this week.

I've been sick all week, bleh. Pretty much been sleeping all day except for when I need to drag myself out of bed to take care of everyone. The puppy was sick on Monday too because he ate a marshmellow sunday night and it didn't agree with him :shock: Gotta take him to the vet as soon as I'm feeling better for his 6 month heart worm test and to schdule his neuter. I'm sooo nervous for that, the last pet I had go under anethesia was Zeus and that's when he died. :nerves1 Completly diffrent situation I know, but still makes me nervous.

But yeah, the bunnies are all doing great. Still loving the cage. I love just sitting in their room and watching them play. Ziggy does the best binkies. He can't just do a normal binkie, he has to be daring and binkie over things... like over a box or over Berry or Barnaby. So funny.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 24, 2009)

I am sorry to hear your under the weather, I hope you feel better soon. I know what you mean about the air conditionioning. It was 91F today, fun when you work in a warehouse, but our a/c also was out today. 

Our provide a lot of free entertainment don't they. I have one bun, when he is outside in the bun run has to binky off the chain link fence!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 24, 2009)

i wishh i had a whole room for my bunnies. i love the set up and thier very spoiled. 

papillons are beautiful dogs with great personalitis!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 25, 2009)

Wabbit dad - 

Thanks, I am starting to feel better today  Bleh that stinks the ac went out at your work. I hate the heat so I think I'm happier than the bunnies are that we got the new ac. It's in the window in their room, but does a pretty good job at keeping the living room cool too. 

They are entertaining! I'd rather sit in the bunny room and watch them than watch Tv.

Fuzz - 

Thanks, the bunnies looove their room and I'm so happy we had the extra space to be able to give it to them. 

I loooove papillons! I have always wanted one since I first discovered the breed when I was a kid. Kit has an awesome personality and he's just been such a joy. He'll be 6 months old tomorrow. Hard to believe that it's been that long already.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 27, 2009)

It is good to hear that you are feeling better. 

Sorry, I don't have a/c at work, it was my house that the a/c went out in for two days! Argh! I would walk into the bunny room and I would get looks like "Slave our kingdom is exceptionally hot today, do something about it now!" A service call later and the bunny kingdom is once again a pleasantly cool 78F, my masters are happy now.

Six months already! I love my rabbits and when I think back on how long I have had some I am amazed too, time fly's when your having fun.

I hope your furry masters are taking it easy on you while you recuperate.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jul 9, 2009)

All the pets are doing fine  This is going to be another update thats more about me than the bunnies, so skip it if you want 

I'm engaged!

On July 2nd my boyfriend and I went to the park. I took Kit and he brought his kendo stuff. While he was praticing kendo I was walking around playing with Kit. At around 11pm we packed up to leave and Chris said he wanted to walk along the water front on the way home. We stopped at one point to just listen to/watch the water. It was so pretty out, big full moon and we where the only people left at the park. Chris said he had to get something from his kendo bag, and yup...it was a ring box!

So now, after 8 and a half years of being together, we are finally engaged :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> So now, after 8 and a half years of being together, we are finally engaged :biggrin2:



:great:arty::happyrabbit::woohoo

Thats great news, congratulations! I am happy for you!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 15, 2009)

Ahh! How did I miss this? CONGRATULATIONS! Very happy for you both! Didja set a date yet? Are the buns giving you away...?


----------



## Dragonrain (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you both  

No dates yet - I think we're going to just enjoy being engaged for awhile.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jul 28, 2009)

Another non-bunny update lol (I know, what's wrong with me?)

Kitsune hasen't been doing well lately. He had a pretty bad allergy attack Sunday night and we had to take him to the emergency vet. His cute little face was all swollen up and he was covered in hives. He's starting to feel better now, the swelling has gone done, but he isn't 100% yet.

Yesterday morning my parents had to put Naomi, our family dog, to sleep. She was pretty old for her breed and had been dealing with a lot of health problems for the past couple of years. I'm really going to miss her, and wish that I had gotten to see her one last time. But I'm glad she's no longer in any pain.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jul 28, 2009)

The bunnies are doing well. I don't really have many new pictures of them. Kit is in a 12 week long photo contest so after taking millions of pictures of him I haven't taken many of the bunnies. This weeks photo challange in the contest was to use a orange prop. Since I haate the color orange and barely have anything orange, I took a few pictures of Barnaby dressed in his pumpkin costume next to Kit lol. I can share those. Barnaby really looks less than enthused in these pictures though lol.































I swear Kit thinks he's a bunny too lol. He always tries to groom them and loves to snuggle up with them. 

Unfortuantly I don't have any recent pictures of Berry or Ziggy. It's finally started to get hotter here and both of them are molting right now, so they're not really looking their best.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 28, 2009)

Just look at how cute they are together -- it always amazes me to see people's dogs and cats getting along with their buns. I'm pretty sure it's an impossibility for my Kirby to get along with a dog or cat. I would have thought buns would be scared, but a lot of other people's don't seem to be. Very cute pictures!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks! :biggrin2:

Kit really does love his bunnies. I got Kit when he was only 9 weeks old and started socializing him with the bunnies early so he would learn that he has to be gentle with them. Barnaby lived with a golden retriever at his old house and also use to hang out with Naomi, so he has been around dogs before. I don't know if Ziggy and Berry had ever been around dogs before I got them but they arn't scared of much.


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 29, 2009)

12 week long photo contest? Where is this, that they give you challenges? I'm just curious, it sounds pretty cool hha.

I love Barnaby's facial expression in the pumpkin costume! haha and how happy he looks when Kit laid a nice big wet one on him haaaaa    TOO CUTE!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks!!

The contest is on a dog forum/website I'm a member of. The website is Dogster.com (it's pretty much like a bunspace, but for dogs instead of rabbits), but the contest has been going on for a few weeks already so they arn't allowing anyone new to join this specific contest. Also only members with plus accounts can get into the contest section of the forums. You have to pay like $19 or something like that to get a Plus account for a year.

But yeah, it's really fun. They give photo challanges each week and then eleminate a few people each week. The winner at the end will get some small prizes, nothing big really, but the contest is still really fun.

Kit is almost completly better from his allergy attack, thankfully! We really thought we could have lost him there for a few days. 

The bunnies are running around the bunny room as I type. I need to get in there sometime today to clean. I'll try to take some new pictures then!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 2, 2009)

I laughed when you said Kit thinks he is a bunny too.Those are great pictures I like all the fluffy fur coming out from around that costume.


----------



## Dragonrain (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks!!

I've been away for a few days. I went to upstate NY to visit with my sister and 3 year old niece. My parents and little brother went too so it was really nice to get to see everyone. 

The bunnies and the rest of the pets stayed home with my fience. He does a wonderful job watching them, the only person I really trust my animals with.

While I was on vacation I went to an agracultural fair. They had lots of animals there. Mostly farm animals, but some things like exotic birds and camels and stuff. 

They had a whole huuge building filled with rabbits because they were having shows there as well. Oh my gosh I have never soon so many rabbits in one place before. I was soooo tempted to buy one! They had this adorable nethie that was only $10, and I came very close to bringing him home. They had some huge flemish gaints that where like 4 times the size of my dog, lol. I loved them. I think I'd like to get a flemmie someday when we live in our own place instead of an apartment. I also fell completly in love with the mini rex babies!

I even called Chris to ask if I could get one. He said no, lol. Later on that night I was telling him more about them and apparently he didn't understand before that all the rabbits where from show breeders and not breeding mills. He said if I wanted I could go back and get one, but at that point there was no way for me to get back to the fair. Anyways I didn't think it was really a good time to get another one for me. I do want more some day but I think I want to wait a few years so they are spaced out more in age. That way I (hopefully) won't have them all die on me around the same time. The three I have now are all 2 years old, so I'm thinking I should wait untill they are at least 4 or 5 to get another.

My three are doing wonderfully. I spent a lot of time with them today cleaning their room since I was gone for 4 days. Stillll didn't get to take any new pictures because my camra batteries where dead from vacation. I'll have to charge them tonight. Tomorrow is going to be kind of a sad day for me, it's the 1 year annerversary of the death of my heart bunny Zeus. I'm planning on spending a lot of time playing with the bunners tomorrow, so I'll try for some pics.


----------



## Dragonrain (Aug 8, 2009)

Exactly one year ago today is the day we lost our Zeus.

I can't believe it's already been a year without him. I still think about him every single day, still wish he never got sick and still wonder if I had done things diffrently if he would still be with us today. I can think about him, and look at pictures of him, without crying now (usually). I remember all the good times like when we first brought him home, the time he stole cake right out of my fience's mouth, how hyper and happy he always was. I miss having him sit on my lap, and how he use to lay his head on the floor next to me when he wanted me to rub his forhead. I even miss how he use to always find ways to cause trouble, even when I thought I had bunny proofed the room 100 times over. How he use to run up behind me and nip my butt when I was sitting in his room, then he would run away and hide and pretend it wasn't him. I miss how he use to sneak into the mini fridge to steal carrots and treats, how I had to keep all my magnets on the top part of the fridge or else he would steal them and hide them in a pile under my bed.

I miss seeing Zeus and Barnaby snuggled up next to each other, playing around together, and grooming. I miss the way Zeus use to love to climb up on my bed and sleep with me, the way his whiskers tickled me in the face in the mornings. Zeus was my constant conpanion through most of my college years, some of the most difficult years of my life. But even when I was alone, I could never feel completly alone when I had a veery happy bunny binkying around my room to go home too every night. All the stress would just seem to melt away when I played chase with him, pet his soft fur, or snuggled up in bed to watch a movie with him.

I miss Zeus' amazing sense of humor. How so much personality could be packed into that little 2 lb body I will never understand. I didn't relize it at the time, but Zeus was my heart bunny. I doupt I will ever find another like him, even if I spent a life time searching. I only had 2 short years with him, but even if I had known what would happen in the end, I would never take back those years for anything. I am a better person for having known him, and because of him I have been able to help countless other rabbits, the firsts on the list being Zeus' best friend Barnaby, and then my other two rabbits Berry and Ziggy. 

The day Zeus died, not even 2 minutes before the vet called to tell me that he didn't survive his surgery, it started to pour outside and thunder. I still think of my sweet little blue bunny every time it thunders. I use to hate the thunder, but now I think of Zeus and smile. 

All I have left of my Zeus are the memories, photos, a few of his old toys. I keep his memorial picture on top of my bunny's cage, it comforts me to know that in a small way he can be with them. I wish he had lived long enough to make it to the new apartment with us, to see the awesome bunny room I set up for them, and to meet his new brother and sister.

But I know that Zeus wouldn't want me to be sad. So, instead of this being a sad day for me, I'm going to try to make it a happy one. I'm going to spend some extra time in the bunny room with my trio, give them extra love and food and attention, because I know all too well that you never know how long your going to have with them. Everyone give their bunnies an extra head rub today, an extra treat, an extra hour of play time. Appreciate every second you have with your babies while you still have them. Don't take a single day for granted.

Zeus ~ Although you have been gone a year now, I still feel like you are a part of my life. Thank you for sharing your life with me, I hope you enjoyed it. I'm sorry if there was anything I could have done better. I hope you understand that everything I did, especially all the meds and vet trips near the end, where to try to help you. There will never be another that will be able to fill the space you left in my heart. I don't know what happens when things die, but I truely hope that you are still around somewhere, happy and care free. I hope that we will meet again someday. I will always love you.


----------



## Dragonrain (Aug 8, 2009)

[align=center]





























[align=center][/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 10, 2009)

I love all my bunny's but I too lost a heart bun and I can understand how you feel.


----------



## Dragonrain (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a couple of recent pictures that I can post, but they're not the best. I really need to try to get some better ones.

Anyways here they are...

Here is a picture of Zeus' memorial on top of the cage:





Barnaby...









Berry...





Barnaby and Berry...





Ziggy...





Don't mind the mess...these picture where taken before I cleaned that day!

I have to go through my photobucket account and move some pictures around, it's getting pretty confusing with all the pictures I upload. Hopefully that doesn't affect my blog too much! I'll try to take more/better pictures sometime soon


----------



## Dragonrain (Sep 1, 2009)

More pictures! 

I just took these pictures this morning  Eh don't mind my dog. Kitsune is convinced he's a bunny too so he snuck into a lot of the pictures. 

First here's Ziggy. He had to get his nails clipped today, poor guy. The other two got theres clipped last week but I waited to do Ziggy's. He haates being held and usually puts up a good fight when it's nail clipping time. Suprisingly he wasn't that bad today.
















Here's the lovely Berry...






And cute little Barnaby. He'll be 3 in a couple of months!






And then finally some group shots, a couple of which include Kitsune, my 8 month old papillon who thinks he's a bunny. Also, Berry has ear control so a couple of these show her with one of her ears up :inlove:









































Sorry there's so many. I took a lot more and just randomly picked some to show off.


----------



## Dragonrain (Sep 3, 2009)

No new pictures of my bunny babies today!

I just got done posting the schdule for the bunspace secret santa. It's so much work but really fun! Last year was the first time I did it on bunspace - we had 62 (I believe) bunnies join and not a single one didn't get a gift.  Before last year I use to do it on myspace, back when I had Zeus. So I've been doing this evvery year for this will be the 4th year. Seems early to be thinking about Christmas but I had a lot of "bunnies" asking me to start early this year.

If anyone has bunspace accounts and is interested be sure to check out our group page! It hasen't started yet this year but will be pretty soon.

http://www.bunspace.com/groups/group_index?gid=133


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 3, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## Dragonrain (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you! Got some more, I posted these in the main forum too...


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 8, 2009)

Cuties! It's like they are posing for their closeups!


----------



## Dragonrain (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks! I was so excited when I saw the picture of Ziggy with his tongue out, so cute! I don't have many tongue pictures.

I got so frustrated with cleaning up after my crew the other day that I ordered them a $20 really high sided litter box. I'm hoping it helps to contain more of the hay then the smaller boxes I have now. We'll see. I didn't really want to spend so much on a litter box but it seems like not even 5 minutes after I clean their room there is hay all over the place again! They where about due for a new box anyways.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 16, 2009)

I still haven't gotten a bun tongue photo of my boys. They are QUICK! 

I think I saw a high edge litter box in walmart awhile ago and I didn't think I'd want one at the time but lately my boy Kirby has also been very weird about his weeing. It's been missing the box on the edge and hitting the floor  Hay pieces everywhere, stray poop is all about when he hops out of the box... I get what you mean. It's like you're continuously picking up after the bunnies. 

We really are bun slaves


----------



## myheart (Sep 17, 2009)

I've really enjoyed all of the pics you posted. The new condo looks great!!! You should be proud of yourself, having done such a great job putting together the perfect condo for your bunny-masters. Glad to hear that the bunnies have taken to it so quickly. 

Your trio is beautiful!! I love Barnaby's wild hair-do, especially when Berry has her turn smooching him up. Awe, little Berry looks like a little snuggle-bug... smmmmooooches to her!! LOL about Ziggy's tongue pic. He looks like a real sweetie also. Very photogenic, that little guy is. 

When will we get to see more pics?!!! I can't resist such cuteness for too long and absolutely need a fix from time-to-time. 

myheart


----------



## Dragonrain (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks!

The new litter box is scheduled to be delivered on Wednesday. I get everything on-line lol. I really hope it helps to contain the mess at least a little. I had to completely clean out my vacuum last week because it was all clogged up with hay that they had thrown alll over the floor. I am constantly cleaning up after my messy bunnies! 

Berry is the snuggler of the group. Barnaby will tolerate it too as long as the snuggling is occurring in front of the tv, ha. Ziggy just always wants to explore and play, him and my dog love each other. Ziggy chases Kit around the apartment, which Kit loves.

So over the weekend the bunnies got a new room. They still have their own room, and it's pretty much the same size, it's just in a different spot. Instead of having the room off of the living room they now have the room off of the bedroom. My finance and I thought this might be a better set up because he wants to use the old bunny room for his video games and arcade machine. Ha, what can I say, it's something I have to tolerate being engaged to a video game artist. He lets me have all the pets I want and even devote a whole room to them, I put up with his obsession with video games. 

Anyways, so my thinking was, that when he has his arcade machine up I don't really want his friends to have to tromp through our bedroom to go play games. So I gave him the room off of the living room, and moved the bunnies to the room off the bedroom. It's actually a better location for them I think, because it's in a quieter area of the house. 

I'm getting a bookshelf hopefully this week to put in their room for some of my stuff to go on. The bunnies will have to share a little with me. I need to get new curtains too and I'm sure I'll think of more stuff. 

I'll try to get pictures soon, I'll have to show off their new room and hopefully with the new litter box it will be cleaner than usual!

Oooooh, and if anyone can recommend some good toys I could get them to put out on the floor for them? I'm thinking bigger stuff, like stuff they can climb on/in and hide in and stuff like that. Their floor is pretty much empty except for some old boxes I gave them. I have some extra money I can spend on them, and then Barnaby's birthday is in Nov., and then Christmas (I know I'm crazy to already be thinking about Christmas!) so I will need to get them new stuff!


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm in love with Berry. Her ear control is amazing! I've never heard of that before. The boys are cute, too of course 

I was wondering where you got the rug you have on the floor. Is it sisal?


----------



## Dragonrain (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah it's sisal. I got it online. It's pretty big so it covers a lot of the floor in the bunny room. Barnaby hates walking on the vinyl floors we have so I had to cover the floor for him.

I got it from this site:
http://www.orientalfurniture.com/

This is the one I got:
http://www.orientalfurniture.com/oriental-furniture/RUG-SI-029.html

It does have the black cotton border and the bottom of it is coated in latex so it doesn't slip. My bunnies luckily haven't chewed on it at all. We had a few incidents where they peed on it, but I wash the pee spots with a lot of water and then once it dried again you couldn't see the spots.

The bunnies loooove to run around on it. It's rough though, so it's not as comfortable for me to walk/sit on.


----------



## Dragonrain (Oct 22, 2009)

My 3rd cut Kleenmama hay is scheduled to be delivered sometime today. I feel like I shouldn't be this excited about a box of hay :biggrin2: Timing couldn't be better though, I am just about out of hay and was worried that I'd have to pick some up at the pet store waiting for my order to get here. I really wish now that I had ordered more than 10 lbs. I haven't ordered "just" 10 lbs of hay since before I got Zigs and Berry. I have a feeling it's not going to last long at all, especially if it's as good as it's rumored to be. Oh well, I'll get one of the 45 lb boxes next time as long as they like it. I'm a bit nervous about trying new hay now, since the time I ordered like 50 lbs of hay from Farmer Dave and all 3 of my bunnies hated it.

I've kind of been slacking on keeping up with the cleaning lately, so it really sucked cleaning the room on tuesday. I need to push myself to keep to my every other day cleaning schedule, or else the room starts to smell. Not good, since it's right next to our bedroom. I haven't been feeling well for awhile now and last week was diagnosed with severe vitamin B deficiency. I have to go in for Vit. B shots now and will have to continue to do so for the rest of my life, since apparently the deficiency is caused by my own immune system destroying cells in my stomach that produce what you need to be able to digest vit. B from food. I'm starting to feel better already though!

Well I'm really just trying to kill time here until the hay gets here. Think I'll go clean there room now before it gets here so they can eat it out of nice clean litter boxes.


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 22, 2009)

*Dragonrain wrote: *


>


Looks very familiar..like those cats and dogs you see with the HUGE eyes and head, you know what im talkin about?


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 22, 2009)

*RexLovables wrote: *


> *Dragonrain wrote: *
> 
> 
> >
> ...


VERY CUTE THOUGH!!!!:biggrin2:


----------



## Dragonrain (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks! :biggrin2: I think I might know what you're talking about. Poor Ziggy does have a big head lol, and look at the size of his nose! He was leaning forward towards the camera though, so that made his head look even bigger than usual.

Still no hay. I wish it would hurry up and get here! I was in with the bunnies and actually brushed Ziggy for awhile without getting any battle wounds. :bunnydance:


----------



## Dragonrain (Oct 23, 2009)

Ugh the hay got here today, a day late. At least it got here though, because I used the last of the Farmer Dave hay last night. 

Everyone is happily munching on the new hay now, including my dog. Lol I swear sometimes that my dog is Zeus reincarnated.

I really wish now that I had ordered more than 10 lbs. I don't think it's going to last very long with my 3 hay fiends. I'm going to order more soon I think, 45 lbs this time, maybe half 3rd cut and half something else. I'm loving the Kleenmama hay and so are the bunners. I don't remember why I stopped using them before, but I think I'm going to stick with them for awhile.


----------



## Dragonrain (Oct 23, 2009)

Pictures!!

These are the pumpkins my fiance and I carved last weekend. We decided to get really small ones so they wouldn't take up a ton of space. This was only my fiances second time carving pumpkins, we had a lot of fun. And I baked the seeds afterwards...yum!






Kitsune...









The bunnies...

















Not very good pictures, but I wanted to just take a few quickly.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice job on the mini pumpkins. Pretty good pictures too, your bunny's are so cute.


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Dragonrain (Oct 24, 2009)

No problem w/ the links! I really like that site and want to get a bunch of stuff there to decorate our bedroom some time.

Thanks, My bunnies are cute  But really what bunny isn't?


----------



## Dragonrain (Oct 24, 2009)

No problem w/ the links! I really like that site and want to get a bunch of stuff there to decorate our bedroom some time.

Thanks, My bunnies are cute  But really what bunny isn't?


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 24, 2009)

Yay you got the hay! Glad everybun likes it.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 24, 2009)

BTW how do you like Farmer Dave? I have never gotten hay from there before...


----------



## Dragonrain (Oct 25, 2009)

:wave:

I didn't like the Farmer Dave hay, or I guess I should say that the bunnies didn't like it. I got them 2nd cut timothy hay from there and it was much courser than other kinds 2nd cut I've tried. My bunnies, especially Barnaby, usually like the harder pieces of hay, but not this one. They ate it, but where very picky about what pieces of it they would eat and wasted a ton of it. Because they wouldn't eat it, they kept kicking it all over the floor and stuff - made the bunny room much messier than what I'm use too, and that's really saying something!

Also it was pretty seedy. The seed heads broke open and got little seedy things all over the floor, and it was really a pain to get them off. They stuck all to the rugs that came with the petwerks cage and even after washing them in a washing machine there where still seeds all over them. 

I don't know if I just got a bad batch or what, but I got so frustrated with it - One of the reasons I was sooo happy when it was gone! I doubt I'd order from there again.

Oh and just wanted to add that I hope the writing on my pictures isn't too annoying. I post my pictures on a couple of other sites as well as this one and have been having problems with people using my photos without mentioning it to me. I have to find out how to make a nice looking watermark or something, but I stink at that stuff and have to wait until my fiance shows me how to do it.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 26, 2009)

Hmmm that does sound frustrating :? I'm glad you shared that. I am so happy with Kleenmama at the moment that I can't even think about trying any other hay! I SHOULD probably try Sweet Meadow because of all the wonderful reviews members here have given. Toby is not a huge fan of Kleenmama even though Kirby and I are. So there is still a possibility that my hay search needs to continue!


----------



## Pekoe (Oct 26, 2009)

Your dog reminds me of mine! Willow (mini aussie) is always eating the hay for some reason.
I love the picture with Ziggy and Berry together! They look so similar except for the colours


----------



## Dragonrain (Oct 26, 2009)

I want to try Sweet Meadow some time too. I think the shipping might be slightly cheaper since it's in MA, but I'm not sure. I'm really happy with Kleenmama for now, but I like to get them different types of hay and mix them together, and I only saw Timothy and Bluegrass on the Kleenmama site. I think I'll eventually get a few other types from Sweet Meadow and mix them all together. 

Willow is a cute name! I usually just let Kit eat some of the hay. I'd rather have him eat the hay then eat the grass outside, since I live in the city I'm pretty sure the grass is probably treated.

Ziggy and Berry are soo cute together. Barnaby is kind of the odd man out as far as looks go. Zigs and Berry match each other so well, but Barnaby is half their size, has up ears instead of lopped, he's got way more fur, and is pretty much a solid color instead of broken like the lops are.


----------



## Dragonrain (Nov 23, 2009)

Seems I'm pretty bad at keeping this up to date!

I haven't been feeling very well lately, but that's not really anything new.

Had a small episode with Ziggy last week. I found some weird jelly poop in the cage and guessed it was his because he was acting like he didn't feel good, like how Zeus use to act when he got gassy. I got paranoid and off to the vet we went. It just turned out he had some GI upset. I think I gave them too much greens, which caused him to get gas, which caused him to not feel good and stop eating hay. Poor guy. Well luckily he is back to normal now. He act an insane amount of hay over the weekend and was begging for treats first thing this morning.

Early this morning I woke up to the dog barking. Turns out he was barking at a loud noise coming out of the bunny room. I don't think I've ever moved that fast at 3 in the morning before! I heard the noise and my first thought in my sleepy haze was that maybe someone was hurt or fighting. Well I look in and there's Berry, running around like crazy. She was literally bouncing off the walls doing binkies and running in circles around on the rug. In the almost year that I've had her, I have never seen her look so happy. She's usually pretty laid back compared to the boys. Oh I'll see a binkie here and there from her, but nothing like her display last night. It made me really happy to see that. 

This past Sat. was my fiance's birthday. On Friday I decorated the house and made a cake and then when he got out of work I took him out to dinner. When he got home and saw all the decorations he was so happy, he said no one has ever decorated for his birthday before. His actual birthday on Sat. was pretty laid back. We invited his family over but they didn't end up coming since they where all sick with a cold. The cake was soo good, I made a chocolate raspberry cake for the first time, and it won't be for the last!

I got Chris (my fiance) a small gift from the bunnies. Sat. afternoon he went in their room and layed down on the floor with them. They where all climbing all over him and Ziggy wouldn't stop licking him, it was so cute.

Thursday, thanksgiving, is Barnaby's 3rd birthday. I'm glad he won't be 2 anymore. I know it's kind of weird, but since Zeus died when he was 2 I was a little afraid that Barnaby would too. I know it's irrational, but still.


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 24, 2009)

Aww happy early birthday to Barnaby. I understand the irrationality you speak of... It is a relief no matter how irrational a mon's worries are. Moms worry. Whaddya gonna do? 

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy birthday to your fiancÃ¨ and Barnaby!

Sounds like an exciting display from Berry. Michiko s a runner/darter/jumper. It's fun to watch, glad you got to see it! :thumbup


----------



## Dragonrain (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks!! 

Ugh if anyone saw my post in the informatory...Barnaby got a flap of his nose ripped almost completely off by a rabbit I am bunny sitting. Soo I spent a good portion of the night on Tuesday night at the emergency vet, just to have them charge me a fortune and tell me that I just need to let it heal on it's own. 

You would think the e-vet would have some kind of frequent flyer's deal, ha. Between the puppy and now with Barnaby, I've been there faaaar to often this year. 

Barnaby is doing well. His nose is swollen still but not nearly as bad as it was. He's eating and doing all that normal bunny stuff. Actually the bite didn't really seem to bother him, despite it being all swollen and it looked horrible. His cute little face looks so weird now with his giant swollen nose and the fur around his nose is shaved. Poor guy, just in time for his birthday. Luckily it doesn't really seem to be effecting him.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 25, 2009)

Poor Barnaby, I hope the swelling in his poor nose goes down soon.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 25, 2009)

Poor Barnaby! Some buns can be such bullies.

Hope his nose heals up quick. E-Vets are our worst enemy.


----------



## Dragonrain (Nov 30, 2009)

Ugh e-vets are draining my funds worse than usual this year, between the bunnies and the puppy we have been spending a fortune in vet bills. 

Barnaby had a good birthday (I hope). I can't believe my baby is 3 years old now. Not old I know, but boy does time fly!

His nose is doing okay. The swelling went down and it's healing. It looks funny on one side, and probably always will now, but he's still adorable of course.

The stupid air filter in the bunny room broke over the long weekend. I need to do research on what kind to get to replace it, and hopefully my fiance will get me one for Christmas. Or if not, I can buy it myself right after the holidays. 

I love going into the bunny room. It's so stress releaving. I'll just lay on the floor with them and they all climb all over me. Ziggy has been really kissy lately which is adorable, I've never had a bunny that licked me as much as he has been. Berry is a momma's girl and loves to flop down next to me, and she always tries to follow me around when I get up and walk around. 

I'm trying to decide what I should get them for Christmas. I wish I could find more original bunny toys, or make something myself. I haven't gotten any holiday shopping done yet for anyone, so that's something I'll have to start soon!!

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## kirbyultra (Dec 1, 2009)

I am awful of holiday shopping! 

Kirby turned 3 in August. I know what you mean... can't believe they're 3 already.  Barnaby gave you quite a scare, but glad he is doing well now. Poor baby.


----------



## Dragonrain (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks  

Here's a picture I took of him, I believe on Monday. You can see where he got hurt on the left side, and his poor nose fur is all shaved. His fur further up looks weird because I took the picture right after washing his face, so his fur was still a bit wet. 







It looks sooo much better now then it did the night it happened. I don't think it will be to noticeable once his fur all grows back. Or if it is, oh well. He's cute no matter what!

I'm usually good with Christmas shopping. But this year we're a little short on funds until my fiance gets paid on the 7th. I had to go to the e-vet twice in Nov., once when the dog ate glass Christmas tree lights, and then again with Barnaby the other week. It doesn't help that Chris only gets paid once a month.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Dec 2, 2009)

Aww, poor bubs! Looks like it's healing nicely. Way to go on fixin' him up! :thumbup


----------



## Dragonrain (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks  He is doing well. It doesn't effect him at all and he should be healed up in no time. 

The weather here is crazy. It's been cold lately, down into the 40*s and high 30*s at night, but today it's back to 60* again! I had the windows open in the bunny room and the kitchen, it was nice to be able to air the place out without freezing.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 4, 2009)

I can relate e-vets charge an arm and a leg, I guess its their pound of flesh for having to work in the middle of the night. I am glad Barnaby is doing better.


----------



## Dragonrain (Dec 10, 2009)

Barnaby's nose looks like it's healed now to me. It looks a little weird if you look at it from the left side, he has a little "flap" on the corner. But it's not that bad, and not really noticeable if you look at him straight on. I tried to get a picture to show what I'm talking about but all his crazy hair blocked his nose in the picture. 

I took Christmas pictures of all the furbabies to use on my Christmas cards this year. You can kind of see what I mean about Barnaby's nose in his picture. And I loove how Ziggy's came out. He's so photogenic. 






















I know I mentioned this before, but this year is the second year I've ran the Bunspace Secret Santa. It's been even more work this year then last, but it's fun. At the beginning of this week I got my bunnies gift in the mail. It just happened to be from a women who I've know for a couple of years from another pet forum. It was weird that it worked out that way (I didn't pick my SS, I had someone else match up half the names including mine).

Anyways she really spoiled my gang! They have two boxes filled with treats and toys to open on Christmas morning. She sent a couple of toys for Kitsune too which was nice! And then there was a small package for me, which I cheated and opened early. Here's what it was...






And on the tag it said something like "Zeus will never be forgotten". I was so touched that she thought of my Zeus and cried when I saw the ordainment. I still miss him so much, but it was nice that he was included in Christmas in some way.


----------



## myheart (Dec 10, 2009)

You captured some very sweet Christmas pics of the fur-kids. I am glad you shared them with us. 

That was so awesome of the other forum member to remember your Zeus in such anice way. Very touching... I am sure I would have been in tears also if someone had sent something like that to memorialize one of my heart-bunnies. 

myheart


----------



## hln917 (Dec 10, 2009)

I love your Christmas pictures especially of Barnaby. He looks like a little furby doll with the hat on!


----------



## Dragonrain (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for the comments 

The ordainment is touching. The women who sent it I met on a forum when I first got Zeus, so I've known her for awhile. I use to always post pictures of him and stories of his adventures. I don't know really how to explain it, but it made me feel good to know that I'm not the only person who thinks of him still.

Barnaby is sooo furry. He's gained some weight and his fur has grown longer since I got him rebonded. He looks and acts so much healthier/happer than when he was a single bunny!

I went nuts cleaning the bunny room today, and then doing laundry. My fiance's father is suppose to come over tomorrow (although I doubt he really will, but that's another story) to drop off some furniture. The last time we had company they made a comment about the bunny room smelling like a petting zoo. :shock: It wasn't really that bad, but I admit that I was a little lazy keeping up with the cleaning that day. Still it was kind of embarrassing. Even though I have a feeling that this guy would have made some negative comments even if the bunny room was spotless - he really wasn't an animal person, and that's putting it lightly.


----------



## hln917 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> The last time we had company they made a comment about the bunny room smelling like a petting zoo. :shock:




I'm sure the buns are probably wondering who those smelly humans are also! My guests are asked to please refrain from wearing too much perfume/cologne in the house. Wouldn't want to irritate my buns' nose. Perhaps that's why werarely have people over.:biggrin2:


----------



## Dragonrain (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin2:

Yes I'm much more concerned about my rabbits comfort than our guests. We don't have many guests either, and I can't see this guy coming over again any time soon. He got all upset when our dog went over and started smelling his computer bag, which I thought was strange and a bit rude, considering the dog lives here and the guy was warned before he came over that we have pets. Plus it's not like Kit was hurting anything.

I really wish I knew some other animal fanatics around here. People who wouldn't get annoyed when all I want to talk about is my pets. I know there are rabbit and papillon meet ups in NYC but I'm pretty shy and have never been able to work up the courage and motivation to go to one.


----------



## hln917 (Dec 12, 2009)

I see you're in NJ also. We'll start in the state than work our way out to NYC! :biggrin2:


----------



## Dragonrain (Dec 14, 2009)

:biggrin2:

Yup we live in northern NJ, only about 20 mins outside of NYC. My fiance works on Wall St. in Manhattan. 

The bunny room is looking much nicer after this weekend! I know I never posted updated pics since after the bunnies moved to a different room, but that was mostly because the new room doesn't have a closet, so a bunch of my stuff was just stored in boxes on the floor.

Well over the weekend we got some new furniture, including a long chest of drawers that I put against the wall in their room to store stuff. So now the floor is pretty much completely clear in there.  

One of my Japanese trapdoor snails, who was named Buttons, passed away over the weekend. I know it's weird to have named my snails and such, but I'm weird like that. RIP Buttons.

Only 10 more days until Christmas and I'm still not done shopping! It's getting kind of stressful, so hopefully I can finish it up tomorrow. I can't believe that pretty soon I'll have to start the bunnies 2010 blog!


----------



## Dragonrain (Dec 15, 2009)

Barnaby was driving me nuts last night. For months now the bunnies have had a box in their room, I cut a hole into it and Barnaby loves hanging out inside. But all this time, and they didn't put so much as a single tooth mark in it.

My fiance was extra tired last night, because he stayed up till 3am working the night before than still woke up and went to the office 4 hours later. Barnaby decided that it was the perfect night to start destroying his box.

He was so loud ripping up the box that I went into their room and took it out. I felt bad, because I knew Barnaby was having fun with it. But I made up for it by giving him one of their Christmas toys early.

So I'm done shopping now, mostly because I'm out of money lol. Now I'm just hoping that all the stuff I got online gets here in time! The bunnies are all set, all I'm waiting for for them is a box of hay, which isn't really a gift anyways. But I'm still waiting for a box of stuff I got for the dog, and a few things for my fiance. My pets are so spoiled!


----------



## Dragonrain (Dec 17, 2009)

Grr I'm kind of annoyed.

So I use Facebook a lot. I have people on there that I met in forums and stuff as well as family, so I mostly use it to play games and to post pictures of my pets.

Anyways I made a Christmas album and posted all of the bunnies Christmas pictures, as well as some of our dog. I set the picture of Ziggy in the Santa hat to be the cover picture of the album. So I'm expecting all these comments about how cute my furbabies are and such, or no comments at all, least of all am I expecting this.

This guy I've known since I was like 15 comments and asks me if I am going to eat Ziggy for Christmas dinner. :shock:

Um yeah, because I'd totally eat one of my beloved pets. And I'd totally dress my Christmas dinner up like Santa before eating it.... (SARCASM!) :grumpy:

Then he takes it further, he starts talking to me on AIM asking me which one I'm going to eat and stuff. So I just blocked him, and I'm deleting him from Facebook. 

I understand that he was probably just joking around or whatever, but talk about bad taste. Everyone who knows me knows that I'm obsessed with my pets, especially my bunnies, why joke like that?


----------



## myheart (Dec 21, 2009)

I think I would be more than annoyed if someone tried to "joke" around like that on my blog. Last year on Halloween, another employee at my workplace asked why I didn't dress-up. She then continued on by saying something about her thinking that I should have killed my rabbits to make a fur wrap to wear for the day. :shock:How cruel and stupid are some people?!! I didn't speak to her for the longest time even though we technically work together. I wish I could hit the "ignore or block" button on her.... 

myheart


----------



## Dragonrain (Dec 30, 2009)

Ha yeah, So I know I haven't updated in awhile, but my fiance saw that guys post about eating the bunnies and totally lost it on the guy. The guy hasn't spoken to me again since, which I can't say I'm sorry about.

We had a nice relaxing Christmas. The pets all got lots of new toys and treats. Honestly I think I really went overboard with getting stuff for Kit and the bunnies, but they are still having fun playing with their new stuff so it was worth it. My fiance Chris got and built me this awesome set of shelves with attached plant lights for all my plants! I was having trouble with some of them dying on my because we don't get much light in our kitchen. I got some clothes and a Vermont teddy bear and some DVD's too.

A few days after Christmas we got a ride to Walmart from Chris' Mom and picked up our new 42 inch flat screen tv. I'm honestly not crazy about TV and could care less if we even had one or not, but Chris has been wanting a nice one for years now, so he's happy!

Not much is new here. Chris has this week off and I've been loving having him home with me. It's going to be sad when he has to go back to work next Monday. All the pets are doing very well. I can't believe it's almost new years already! Where did the year go?


----------

